# AURORA 2007 Product Announcements



## THRUSH Central (Feb 20, 2003)

I know, I know. "A fool and his money soon part" BUT! And to believe it might be true is heresy. BUT! IF it IS true I WANT to believe! AURORA has posted their 2007 products, supposidly available in August. The prospects are broad and interesting. What say ye? T.U.C.:lol:


----------



## Scott Hasty (Jul 10, 2003)

DUDE!!! PM me, I have some PRIME land in the Dismal Swamp for you. $1,000,000 an acre!

Scottie


----------



## ChrisW (Jan 1, 1970)

The general concensus is - when you see it on a shelf, believe it. I guess also if you see it listed AVAILABLE (not pre-order)on a reputable dealer's site (and said dealer opened one of the boxes to confirm that what's on the outside is also in the box) then "onward ho"...


----------



## otto (Jan 1, 1970)

The thing that gets me is.... They are threatening anyone who sells "Aurora" stuff because they say they have the license. Yet they anounced the "Flying Sub"tm to be released in August. Have they OK'ed that with Irwin Allen? That WOULD be an excellent kit to repop as Monogram has the molds, ie low production costs, but you still have to deal with irwin allen..The Invaders kit would probably have to be licensed as well.But maybe by calling it the UFO they can get around that. Monogram avoided the Invaders reference on the latest reissue, maybe to get around that...hmmm...Otto


----------



## Lloyd Collins (Sep 25, 2004)

I believe them! I believe everything I see and read on the net.


----------



## ChrisW (Jan 1, 1970)

Attaboy, LLoyd!!! :lol:


----------



## Trek Ace (Jul 8, 2001)

They would have to clear with the Irwin Allen estate, as Irwin passed away some years ago. However, I think that they will encounter some difficulty (considering that they are legit) with securing said license because Frank at Moebius Models currently holds the rights to kits of Allen properties.


----------



## fluke (Feb 27, 2001)

*There there....don't listen to the little birdies full of lies ....we have Moebious and Monarch Models!.......*


----------



## THRUSH Central (Feb 20, 2003)

You know this reminds me of the old Groucho Marx joke. Man says to Groucho: "I didn't come here to be insulted!" Groucho replys: "Well, where do you go?" 

If your comrades in plastic don't show respect then, who will, if you want to dream? Let everyone else point out the obvious realities. I want hope that it might come to pass. I'll risk the hurt! I understand the layout of the minefield. I was there when LAPCO was, and didn't. I just thought ya'll might be interested, that's all. T.U.C.


----------



## The Batman (Mar 21, 2000)

THRUSH Central said:


> You know this reminds me of the old Groucho Marx joke. Man says to Groucho: "I didn't come here to be insulted!" Groucho replys: "Well, where do you go?"


Groucho also said: "If you can't think of anything_ nice_ to say about someone... go ahead and say it!"



THRUSH Central said:


> I just thought ya'll might be interested, that's all. T.U.C.


We_ would_ be interested if the circumstances were different. We'll cautiously withold our interest until something actually appears on store shelves.

Remember: 'Once bitten, twice shy'.

- GJS


----------



## Dave Metzner (Jan 1, 1970)

OK so call me cynical but, something smells really fishy here.
I'm seeing several 2007 kits announced as 500 kit limited editions here.
I'm here to tell anyone who wants to listen that styrene injection kits don't make money in runs of 500 pieces! 
I've heard rumor that the Giamarinos have been talking to resin casters!
IF they ever produce the first kit (BIG, BIG, BIG emphasis on the word IF) I'm starting to wonder if those kits won't turn out to be resin??

Another point Their "Ailen Submarine" is actualy the Voyage to the Bottom of the Sea Flying sub kit, I'm certain that they DO NOT have an Irwin Allen license! 
Also I know that REVELL owns the original Aurora Tools for both the Flying Sub and the Invaders UFO kit. I somehow doubt that Revell is selling kits to these guys.

When I see real kits on real store shelves I'll believe that this is a real deal!

I still think this is either a scam, or a mis-representation of the actual product that will be offered.


----------



## Zorro (Jun 22, 1999)

"I'd buy you a parachute if I thought it wouldn't open." - Groucho Marx


----------



## TAY666 (Jan 8, 2000)

I wonder if that 500 is a type-O.

I could see 5000.
They may be able to get Revell to run off 5000 pieces for them.


----------



## flyingfrets (Oct 19, 2001)

Dave Metzner said:


> Another point Their "Ailen Submarine" is actualy the Voyage to the Bottom of the Sea Flying sub kit, I'm certain that they DO NOT have an Irwin Allen license!
> Also I know that REVELL owns the original Aurora Tools for both the Flying Sub and the Invaders UFO kit. I somehow doubt that Revell is selling kits to these guys.


Hi Dave!

I don't mean to give this outfit any credibility, but there *is* a possibility that Revell/Monogram would pop these kits for them.

IIRC, somewhere around 1989 - 1990, Tsukuda in Japan had Monogram repop both the flying sub and The Invaders UFO. I don't know what the numbers were, but they *were* a limited production. I bought both...at $45.00 each!

When Monoram reissued those kits themselves a few years later, in my area, the UFO went for about $12-13.00 and the flying sub was $18-20.00.

Maybe they're still around, but *I* haven't heard anything of Tsukuda in years.

So what does it all mean? That a company managed to get Revell/Monogram to re-issue some kits for them (which were packaged under the Tsukuda name and with no licensing), which they sold at an exhorbitant price (and a schmuck like me just *had* to have those kits! :tongue: ). And where are they now?

In the grand scheme of things, even *if* they manage to squeeze out a few kits, it's not necessarily a sign of great things to come. It could just be the business equivelent of a "slight of hand" trick.

Regardless of what they do in the short term, there's more than ample cause for caution in dealing with "Aurora." 

Now I think what Frank is doing at Moebius is something to look forward to. There's no question his intentions are genuine, *AND* he's already delivering on the things he's been talking about. 

Just my $.02 worth...


----------



## Griffworks (Jun 24, 2002)

Do we have a website URL...?


----------



## The Batman (Mar 21, 2000)

Zorro said:


> "I'd buy you a parachute if I thought it wouldn't open." - Groucho Marx


"Ha ha...! I _*got*_ a pair o' shoes!" - Chico Marx

- GJS


----------



## The Batman (Mar 21, 2000)

Griffworks said:


> Do we have a website URL...?


http://www.auroraplasticscorp.com/index.html

- GJS


----------



## =bg= (Apr 2, 2007)

Got to check this out...


----------



## =bg= (Apr 2, 2007)

OK, I did. Boy, that's a cheap looking website. I could do better right here on the home PC.


----------



## THRUSH Central (Feb 20, 2003)

"Do you know what Cirrosis of the liver is?"

Oh, Sure I do! Cirrosis so red, so violets so blue..."


----------



## Rebel Rocker (Jan 26, 2000)

"I thought my razor was dull until Iheard his speech"......Groucho

Wayne


----------



## the Dabbler (Feb 17, 2005)

" I wouldn't belong to any club (forum ?) that would have ME for a member ! )
- Groucho-


----------



## wolfman66 (Feb 18, 2006)

They have listed as to coming out the Prehistoric scenes?Didnt Monogram get all the molds for them and wasnt some of them lost or damaged in a train wreck?Also didnt Al at Python kits come out with the Jeckly Jalopy kit but in Resin?


----------



## Guess Who (May 19, 2004)

Even if they do put stuff out I will save my money for the Seaview.
We know that Frank is reliable and trustworthy. As for these people
who knows.

Guess Who (James at Work)


----------



## MangoMan (Jul 29, 1999)

Guess LAPCO ain't "Lost" anymore, eh?


----------



## John P (Sep 1, 1999)

All the website is is reprints of a 60s or 70s Aurora catalog. Kinda doubt they're resurrecting ALL those old kits. Or any of them.


----------



## otto (Jan 1, 1970)

If I was Aurora I'd get Monogram to mold the minimum order( 5000?) of one of the kits that needs no license, such as one of the knights, or perhaps blackbeard or the conferderate raider (IF the molds could be located) Prehistoric Scenes ect. Thats about the best way to get a new company "off the ground" so to speak. No huge expense for tooling or license, at least in the begining. Thats what Cinemodels did with the "Forgotten Prisoner" If my "reissues" did well, I'd do more, then look into licensed kits and new tooling...Otto


----------



## ShadOAB (Apr 29, 2007)

wolfman66 said:


> They have listed as to coming out the Prehistoric scenes?Didnt Monogram get all the molds for them and wasnt some of them lost or damaged in a train wreck?Also didnt Al at Python kits come out with the Jeckly Jalopy kit but in Resin?


I contacted and submitted the idea, illustrations, and concept, of Jekyll's Jalopy to LAPCO way back when. I own the rights to Jekyll's Jalopy ...as I created it, and did the design & illustration of it. It was submitted to LAPCO for their consideration and they liked the idea and informed me that it would become a kit. Regardless- LAPCO was short lived and faded into oblivion. I was never compensated in any form, what so ever, for the Jekyll's Jalopy concept.

Thus...it is still mine. 

The "new" Aurora has not contacted me regarding Jekyll's Jalopy to date.

I do have plans to do something with Jekyll's Jalopy in the future.

Jim Craig


----------



## MadCap Romanian (Oct 29, 2005)

I decided to try an experiment. I sent an E-mail to Info at Aurora Models. It says this : 

Hello.

I am happy to see the return of Aurora Plastics and I can't wait for the release of these model kits in August of this year.

Could you please tell me which hobby stores, department stores and major retailers in Canada will cary your model lines?

Please keep up the good work!

Sincerly,

Trevor Ursulescu


Let's see what happens.


----------



## ochronosis (Dec 29, 2005)

Hi Trevor,

I did the same thing a month ago and have heard nothing back from them. I asked if they could put everyones mind at rest and let us know if it is a genuine company. My guess is that if they wanted to kill the rumours of them being a "Rip - Off" outfit, they would have jumped at the chance of putting the records straight! I think I will beleive it when I see it happen! Its a real shame that companies, and I use the term loosely!, pop up and prey on people and groups who are eager to pay out for these kits.

Simon Laxon - ochronosis


----------



## A Taylor (Jan 1, 1970)

ShadOAB said:


> I contacted and submitted the idea, illustrations, and concept, of Jekyll's Jalopy to LAPCO way back when. I own the rights to Jekyll's Jalopy ...as I created it, and did the design & illustration of it. It was submitted to LAPCO for their consideration and they liked the idea and informed me that it would become a kit. Regardless- LAPCO was short lived and faded into oblivion. I was never compensated in any form, what so ever, for the Jekyll's Jalopy concept.
> 
> Thus...it is still mine.
> 
> ...


Jim,
You'd better get an attorney to cease & desist them from claiming a trademark then. If you don't defend your rights, you could lose them.
AT


----------



## COPO (Aug 16, 2005)

I have emailed them twice and got responses both times. One from Gennaro Giammarino and one response from Michael Giammarino.

One question I asked was where their kits would be made. Here or china. They said here in the U.S. only. This leaves me skeptical. Can they make these kits cheap enough here?


----------



## ShadOAB (Apr 29, 2007)

In the music industry, you can't copyright a title of a song...like "Hold On", lets say. There are 100's of different songs called "Hold On"--filed to date. A Trademark is usually for a look or a logo...like "Kelloggs" which should be and is "trademarked", "registered", etc. ....but the name or a title is often difficult. If my name is "Kellogg" and I want to start a company called "Kellogg's Windows" ...I can....but I can't use the existing "logo" like the one you see on "kellogg" cereal boxes. Like you can't Trademark the word "garbage" as it is used, and necessary, in everyday language. As long as the design, that I created, is not used....it is difficult to hit on the "name" only.

The new Aurora has not yet posted a image of the proposed kit.


----------



## MadCap Romanian (Oct 29, 2005)

Well simon, we'll have to see what happens.

Even if they did re-pop the old stuff, it's hard to say how many people would want it. My dad built most of those Aurora WW1 airplanes and the scale is anyone's guess.


----------



## ShadOAB (Apr 29, 2007)

Aurora military kits (armor, ships, planes etc.) are a joke to todays military kit builders. Most, if not all, of what Aurora did has been done again...only correctly and better. I don't know of any fans of anything Aurora did other than their figure kits and sci-fi/TV stuff.


----------



## MadCap Romanian (Oct 29, 2005)

Here's the response I got back : 

We are in Contract with one of the largest Worldwide Distributors of Model Kits and our items will be available through Hobby Shops, Toy Stores and directly from us. thank you for the e-mail, keep them coming with want lists and tell everyone we are back.

Sincerely,
Mike & Jerry Giammarino

Fine and dandy...but it doesn't say who's onboard. Wal-Mart? Toys-R-Us? Cost-Co? What hobby shops? And who is this Worldwide Distributor of Model Kits?


----------



## MadCap Romanian (Oct 29, 2005)

Here's what I wrote back : 

Dear Gennaro,

Thank you for the update! This is good news indeed!

Wow! You seem to have a lot of people and big corporations interested! 

I am just curious as to which Hobby Shops and Toy Shops are on board?

Can you give me a sneak peak and a name drop? 

As a collector, I'd like to get these kits before everybody else. Any additional info would be great!

Thanx again,

Trevor.


Let's see what happens.


----------



## Zorro (Jun 22, 1999)

If these guys had any sense at all they'd be right here answering questions.


----------



## MadCap Romanian (Oct 29, 2005)

True, but for the time being, they are not. If they "Name-Drop" we can always attempt to find out their legitimacy from the second party.


----------



## Scott Hasty (Jul 10, 2003)

This thread is three pages deep.......  

Writing them is time you could've used to crack your knuckles, ponder mortality or simply do ANYTHING else of not so value....

Scottie


----------



## MadCap Romanian (Oct 29, 2005)

Yeah, totally!


----------



## John P (Sep 1, 1999)

MadCap Romanian said:


> Well simon, we'll have to see what happens.
> 
> Even if they did re-pop the old stuff, it's hard to say how many people would want it. My dad built most of those Aurora WW1 airplanes and the scale is anyone's guess.


 Well, supposedly 1/48. But possibley 1/50. they were pretty dern good for their day, though.


----------



## Dave Metzner (Jan 1, 1970)

Revell's minimum run on bagged kits has generally been 5000 pieces!
Unless they've had a big change of heart (which I very much doubt)

The story from The Giamarinos is that these kits will be produced in the USA 
Revell is not currently running production in the US that I am aware of.....They may, however, still have a couple injection molding machines at their Northbrook facility and 5000 piece runs could be done without the large production facility that they moved out of a couple years ago..

I don't believe that they moved all their tooling to China en masse like RC-2 did. I believe that they only have tools over there that they are currently running in production. I don't think they keep tools in China if they are not running production out of them......

Realistically Revell can get kits shot here in the USA easily enough without owning the first molding machine. There are injection molders all over the midwest that could do the work on contract. All they need is the tooling which Revell could very easily provide!

Monogram had several Aurora WW I airplane kits so Revell might have the tooling for that Fokker DR1 I know that they have the original Aurora Flying Sub and Invaders UFO tools, I think that they might have a Bismark kit that could be an old Aurora tool......beyond that I'm not sure about the Wolf Pack sub and Skipjack....

As for a "World Wide distributor" I can't imagine who that would be, there is no such distributor that I know of.
I think I have a fair knowledge of who the big guys are in this country and several in other countries....I know of no distributor that qualifies as "World Wide"

I guess we'll have to wait and see if real kits ever show up on real shelves in real stores!!!

Dave


----------



## 1bluegtx (Aug 13, 2004)

Monogram did reissue the ex-aurora wolfpack and the skip jack.

BRIAN


----------



## Todd P. (Apr 12, 2007)

Has anyone mentioned the possibility that some of these won't be plastic kits? A friend of mine said he'd bet that if the new Aurora produces anything, it'll be resin recasts of Aurora originals. I e-mailed to ask; the answer I got from "G & M Giammarino" was that the company will release four styrene kits and two resin kits in August and September. So, my money says the Castle Vampire will be a resin recast; don't know which other one. I guess something Revell has never repopped, which would indicate the mold no longer exists.


----------



## Dave Metzner (Jan 1, 1970)

Safe Bet - the World Wide distributor is Hobbico / Great Planes! They're BIG, just not quite "World Wide" That seems to make sense now that Great Planes owns Revell!


----------



## MadCap Romanian (Oct 29, 2005)

Well, here's the second letter I recieved : 

I can't say who or which ones as the 2 Distributors is handling everything. If, you want to open a New Personal or Wholesale Account with Aurora, please e-mail [email protected] and request an application. Once approved you can order at wholesale, but the orders have to be paid for in advance before they would ship. Let us know which models you want or what you would like to see Aurora issue also. Please keep the e-mails coming and let others know we are back. Thank you.

Sincerely,
G. Giammarino


Should I ask for an application form and then ask them to re-pop blatant moulds that Revell, Monogram and others own? Or moulds that were lost in the train wreck, or the mould for Jekyll and Hyde that Moebius owns? What about the Polar Lights moulds that RC2 owns? I wonder if they'd aknowledge that they own those moulds or not. 

What do you guys think?

P.S. The Grammer REALLY sucks in his letter. Maybe I should call out the Grammer Slammer Bammer?


----------



## frankenstyrene (Oct 5, 2006)

Too good to be true...or maybe not quite good enough to be true. Depends on how you look at it.

This is the Duncan McCleod of threads but it's fun to watch (unlike Highlander 2 or 3).


----------



## SUNGOD (Jan 20, 2006)

Hmm! So is this genuine or not? It would be great to see Aurora make a comeback!


----------



## MadCap Romanian (Oct 29, 2005)

Yeah, it would be nice if there was a name drop on one of the distributors to validate what they are saying. IF Hobbico / Great Planes were onboard, and were validated with a phone call to Hobbico, then I'd get what I could from "Aurora" in my store. But since nothing has really been said, I'm not 100% sure I want to send them money despite what they claim to have. Can we trust them or not?

Frank at Moebius Models, on the other hand, has proven to be true and trustworthy. I had my shipment of 24 Monster Kits after 5 days. Can't wait to get his new stuff!

Check out my new arrivals here : www.freewebs.com/monsterhobbies

Trevor


----------



## MadCap Romanian (Oct 29, 2005)

The other thing is do you send them a small ammount of money, say $20.00 .... something that you wouldn't miss in your daily life, to test the waters and see if they ACTUALLY return a model to you? 

It's a hypothetical question.


----------



## ChrisW (Jan 1, 1970)

MadCap Romanian said:


> The other thing is do you send them a small ammount of money, say $20.00 .... something that you wouldn't miss in your daily life, to test the waters and see if they ACTUALLY return a model to you?
> 
> It's a hypothetical question.


Deal with a reputable wholesale distributor, not the company itself. They may require a mimimum purchase, but your money is safe.


----------



## Zorro (Jun 22, 1999)

I still say the fact thet these guys are avoiding the internet modeling boards altogether speaks volumes about their insincts and their competency.


----------



## Scott Hasty (Jul 10, 2003)

Has anyone thought of contacting an _*actual*_ distributor? 

Talk about the horse before the cart.....

Scottie


----------



## MadCap Romanian (Oct 29, 2005)

Actually, for fun, I just tried Great Plains. I'm awaiting an Email back. Could take a day or two.


----------



## Ravenauthor (Jan 24, 2004)

MadCap Romanian said:


> Well, here's the second letter I recieved :
> 
> I can't say who or which ones as the 2 Distributors is handling everything. If, you want to open a New Personal or Wholesale Account with Aurora, please e-mail [email protected] and request an application. Once approved you can order at wholesale, *but the orders have to be paid for in advance *before they would ship. Let us know which models you want or what you would like to see Aurora issue also. Please keep the e-mails coming and let others know we are back. Thank you.
> 
> ...


That part right there makes me more than skeptical considering what I've heard on this board. They'll only get my money *after* an actual product has been confirmed as available by hobby shops.


----------



## frankenstyrene (Oct 5, 2006)

Just now occurs to me to ask: is there any proof these folks are actually related to Aurora's Mr. Giammarino? Seems to me that this is their single biggest claim, the "foot in the door" upon which everything else rests; if this really is a con, that right there is the key to gaining your confidence, not vague claims to kit production which anyone can make. 

Even if they are related that doesn't prove the kits are for real. Then it's just a matter of wait and see with a bit more confidence that it might be true. 

But if it's found out they're NOT related, these rumors die once and for all.

So...any way to confirm it, if it hasn't already been done?


----------



## MadCap Romanian (Oct 29, 2005)

Yeah, I was thinking the same thing.


----------



## MadCap Romanian (Oct 29, 2005)

Who could we ask? an old employee?


----------



## frankenstyrene (Oct 5, 2006)

Unless one of the Aurora book authors might know, that'd be my only guess.


----------



## Dave Metzner (Jan 1, 1970)

I Would not send one red cent to those guys to pay for ANYTHING in advance!
If they sell their kits thru a reputable distributor that would be ok in my mind.

Given the baggage that is still attached to their LAPCO operation, Hell would freeze over before I sent them any kind of advanced payment!

That's just my cynical view of this thing...Show me REAL kits on real store shelves, then I'll believe!

Dave


----------



## otto (Jan 1, 1970)

frankenstyrene said:


> Just now occurs to me to ask: is there any proof these folks are actually related to Aurora's Mr. Giammarino? Seems to me that this is their single biggest claim, the "foot in the door" upon which everything else rests; if this really is a con, that right there is the key to gaining your confidence, not vague claims to kit production which anyone can make.
> 
> Even if they are related that doesn't prove the kits are for real. Then it's just a matter of wait and see with a bit more confidence that it might be true.
> 
> ...


 Mark Dean might still post here, he was involved with LAPCO on the 1st go round. He cut his ties with the company when things started going whack. It seems like they anounced one of the founders had cancer? Then they just dissapeared iirc....Otto


----------



## ShadOAB (Apr 29, 2007)

That was/is Jerry G. 

AKA: G. Giammarino


----------



## TAY666 (Jan 8, 2000)

Zorro said:


> I still say the fact thet these guys are avoiding the internet modeling boards altogether speaks volumes about their insincts and their competency.


Actually, that in itself doesn't bother me.
Most of the big boys don't do boards, and the only reason they have an online presence is because it is expected.

Given the age of the owners of the new Aurora, I don't picture them as being very comfortable at a computer anyway.


----------



## frankenstyrene (Oct 5, 2006)

Forgive if this has been said already; probably has but bears repeat: Anyone with the business, engineering and legal wherewithall to have kits ready to roll within a year - their claim, not mine - will NOT make their only public face a really poor looking (possibly free) Yahoo Site Builder page with misaligned text and bad scans from old catalogs. That's enough for me, imvho, to call BS. 

However, if it can be shown that this guy/guys are really related to the original Mr. G, I'd cautiously revise my fingerpointing. A little. Then it'll be a matter of doing like Dave says and wait to see what the store shelves say. Until then, the burden of proof is on that outfit, and so far they've offered no actual proof what so ever. 

Next step, wait and see what comes first: real plastic, or requests for $ for "preorders" without any real evidence of real plastic.


----------



## THRUSH Central (Feb 20, 2003)

The monster is in the castle! I say we attack the castle! Burn it to the ground! (Cue villagers..)


----------



## xsavoie (Jun 29, 1999)

Since no one on this board is either investing or giving them any money in advance,we can just relax and see if anything happens within the next few months.I do agree that their website seems too innactive and out of date to be convincing enough that they might be in the ball game again,so to speak.We should find out by then if they hit a home run or just drop the ball again.Meanwhile,I strongly advise them to send a communique to the modelers about their possible future plans.Silence is not golden in this case and does not inspire confidence in them.


----------



## Dave Metzner (Jan 1, 1970)

I'll explain how I believe they're rolling these kits out so quickly. It's real simple; they're having the kits shot in existing tooling.

The styrene kits they've announced are all old Aurora tools. All tools bought by Monogram in 1972 and now owned by Revell
New Aurora isn't producing these kits, they're buying them from Revell - they don't own the tooling - Revell does!

I'll bet that Revell is selling bagged shots (5000 kit minimum runs) or kits packed in New Aurora boxes to New Aurora. I'm also going to suggest that the kits are being shot in the US either at Revell's Northbrook IL facility or at a contract molder. I think that I was told that Revell still has a couple injection molding machines at Northbrook. 
I think they kept a couple machines so they can test shoot tooling. I think they still do some tool work here on old tooling before it gets shipped over seas to their production facility

My guess is that these tools are still in the USA as Revell had no plans to produce any of this stuff for sale under their own name so they would not have shipped them to China.

I also think that some of the new kits will actually be Resin kits because original tooling no longer exists and they do not have the time or contacts in place to do their own tooling.

I'm curious about one thing though, how do you announce kits for August release in Late May without any pricing?? Don't they know their costs yet??! 
I'll bet Revell has told them exactly what each kit's gonna cost!!!

I still wonder if they've got their poop together......time will tell!


----------



## the Dabbler (Feb 17, 2005)

THRUSH Central said:


> The monster is in the castle! I say we attack the castle! Burn it to the ground! (Cue villagers..)


HEY, pitchforks here .... get your pitchforks here....flaming ******.... get 'em while they're hot......pitchforks..torches....can't storm the castle without your pitchforks and flaming ******............Free matches with every torch... guaranteed to stay lit in wet & stormy weather....


----------



## ShadOAB (Apr 29, 2007)

You are a "model" detective, Dave. If there's any substance to these guys....I think you nailed it.

I still think that no one is interested in old Aurora military kits. 
If the kits do become reality...wouldn't the Revell name appear, however tiny, somewhere on the box?


----------



## Lloyd Collins (Sep 25, 2004)

the Dabbler said:


> HEY, pitchforks here .... get your pitchforks here....flaming ******.... get 'em while they're hot......pitchforks..torches....can't storm the castle without your pitchforks and flaming ******............Free matches with every torch... guaranteed to stay lit in wet & stormy weather....


The Dabbler is the ultimate organizer! I knew we could depend on him, to make the castle burning a success! Well done, you deserve a big attaboy! :thumbsup: :lol: 

I will wait and see if/when the models come out. It is only a few months.


----------



## spe130 (Apr 13, 2004)

I'd buy the Knights if they were re-issued...


----------



## COPO (Aug 16, 2005)

Another thing that doesn't make any sence is this. I have the Aurora history and price guide by Bill Bruegman. He never once mentions Gennaro Giammarino Sr. as being a partner. Only Abe Shikes, John Cuomo and Joseph Giammarino are mentioned as the owners. Any explanation to this?

If you go to the new AURORA website you can clearly see that Gennaro Giammarino Sr.'s picture was photo-shopped in where all 4 are standing in front of the main entrance to the factory. Look at it closely. Sounds and looks kinda fishy to me.


----------



## Zorro (Jun 22, 1999)

TAY666 said:


> Actually, that in itself doesn't bother me.
> Most of the big boys don't do boards, and the only reason they have an online presence is because it is expected.


But these ain't "the big boys". And if they _are_ the _least bit_ competent, then they are well aware of the skepticism concerning their new operation and how much that skepticism can hurt their business. If they are indeed on the "up and up", with no shenanigans and nothing to hide - then they would do themselves a _great_ favor to _address_ all of this skepticism. And yet they are not doing so. If it walks like a duck ....


----------



## John P (Sep 1, 1999)

My only concern is if they screw up Moebius and Monarch by blocking any of their releases claiming ownership.

Other than that, I'll just sit back and see what happens.


----------



## MadCap Romanian (Oct 29, 2005)

I recieved some conformation from Hobbico in an Email this morning: 

From: Lori Keller <[email protected]>
To: <[email protected]> 
Subject: Re: Hello 


we do not carry their product sorry

>>> "Trevor Ursulescu" <[email protected]> 6/7/2007 3:28 PM >>>

Hello,



My name is Trevor Ursulescu. I own a hobby shop in High River, Alberta, Canada called Monster Hobbies. 



I am just wondering if you have any connections with these people and their products or know of any distributor who does.



www.auroraplasticscorp.com 



There is debate as to whether or not this company is legitamate or not. Since I am a retailer, I would like to know if they are connected to a distributor before I invest any money into their products.



Thank you for your time and consideration,



Trevor Ursulescu

Monster Hobbies


----------



## the Dabbler (Feb 17, 2005)

I wouldn't call that "confirmation", I'd call it polite avoidence of the subject altogether. She probably just didn't want to put in writing what's been said on this forum many times. She may have 'inside info' that she can't divulge without being sued.


----------



## A Taylor (Jan 1, 1970)

I'd wager the only reason these ghosts are reappearing is because they think they can shakedown Moebius and Monarch for using or abusing some of "their" trademarks.
They're throwing a spanner into the works so that Frank and Scott will find it easier to simply pay them than go to court, even though the Giammarinos have no legal claim whatsoever to any Aurora intellectual property, logos, trademarks, or tooling. That was all sold many years ago, and the family has made no effort until now to protect "their" interests.
There are no kits, there will be no kits. The only thing these creeps are manufacturing is a financial settlement.


----------



## MadCap Romanian (Oct 29, 2005)

I can't really see how they'd be able to go after Monarch as Monarch is tooling up kits Aurora never had in the first place. 

The only thing Monarch might get in trouble for is the size of their boxes, but I can't see anyone sueing over that.

Moebius, however, used the Dr. Jekyll tool, but we don't really know if he bought it off Monogram or whatever. However, Frank is a smart guy and more than likely made sure all bases were covered before he played ball, so to speak. I wouldn't worry about Moebius being shut down because of this. I'm sure, for all intents and purposes, Frank has all legal rights to produce the Hyde kit.

Dab, you might be right that it isn't "conformation", but at least we know that Hobbico doesn't have their stuff, so they are ruled out as being one of these "Worldwide Distributors" they were talking about. Otherwise Lori would have said that they are going to carry their stuff, or something more positive.

Hey! You have to give me credit for testing the waters! :wave:


----------



## MadCap Romanian (Oct 29, 2005)

Ever notice that they don't use the oval Aurora logo, but the old, original 1950's one?

Who owns the rights to that, as Polar Lights had to ask someone to print it on their Godzilla, Mothra, Rodan and Planet of the Apes boxes.


----------



## otto (Jan 1, 1970)

Cinemodels owns that logo I believe...Otto


----------



## Mark McGovern (Apr 25, 1999)

I find it strange that these guys would want to reissue kits like the Flying Sub and the UFO from _The Invaders _when Revellogram has reissued them once or twice already. I'd be much more interested in buying stuff that hasn't seen the light of day in years, like "The Vampire" or the _2001: A Space Odyssey _kits. As far as interfering with Monarch and Moebius, I have to figure that since they have their products out there already the legal clearances are in place and this new Aurora outfit really doesn't have a copyright infringement claim that would hold up in court.

In any event, I am in total agreement with Dave Metzner, et al. - that we just build the kits that we already have from our immense stashes and wait to see what kits (if any) really do appear.

Mark McG.


----------



## MadCap Romanian (Oct 29, 2005)

I did a metacrawler search on Aurora. Here's what I found so far : 

Starting in June of 2006, the buildings that housed our beloved AURORA Corporation, at 44 Cherry Valley Road, West Hempstead, New York, were demolished.

A photographic website documenting the final days, entitled, 'IF WALLS COULD TALK!', can be found here. - http://home.cshore.com/bucwheat/aurora.htm

so these guys can't be making their kits there.


----------



## TAY666 (Jan 8, 2000)

A few points here.
First about the website.
Yes, it looks outdated and pretty feeble. But it is functional.
Thier first site (LAPCO) looked a little more profesional, but had a lot less substance. (and that is saying a lot considering the lack of substance on the current one)
The thing is, I have seen even worse sites used by succesful regional companies around here.
You can't really tell much about a company just from their website.
Many people have great business skills, but poor web skills.
On the flip side. There have been plenty of crappy businesses with nice slick websites.

About the boards.
What use would there be for them to come someplace like here to answer questions? Sure, it might make some here happy. And even sway a few others to their side. But a large majority of doubters would still not believe a word they say, and would jump on any percieved inaccuracy. So what would it gain them?
Especially since these people obviously are not very web-savvy at all anyway. They learned business in a different time. Long before there was an internet. The first time around, they hired a decent web guy .Just didn't give him the tools or the budget to do a lot. But they burned him along with everyone else. (I know back then they barely understood the concept of the internet. They just knew it was a cheap way to advertise) So I am sure they are either learning how to do this themselves, or having someone they know do the site for them right now. 

Don't mis-understand me.
It is good to doubt. Especially with the previous track record of these people.
But I just want to play devil's advocate, and show some possible reasons behind some of the things discussed here.
I also believe that if we do see something from them, it will be pretty much along the lines of what Dave has already explained.
And it isn't a bad way to get the company running.
Get some product on the shelves. Get some legitimacy behind the name.
It will open doors to do other things, if they are on the up-and-up this time around.

But i still won't believe it until I see actual kits in the hands of actual people.


----------



## frankenstyrene (Oct 5, 2006)

MadCap Romanian said:


> I can't really see how they'd be able to go after Monarch as Monarch is tooling up kits Aurora never had in the first place.


Right. And if they had any legal right to do it, they'd have gone after Frank long before now.



> Hey! You have to give me credit for testing the waters! :wave:


I certainly do; my hat's off for you trying to hammer this down, although it's literally hammering Jell-o to the wall. (then again, Jell-o has actual substance). 

That email you got doesn't bode well...her answer is understandable given the way you phrased your question, but if her company is going to carry anything by APC, she certainly would have said at least that much.

Keep stirrin' the puddin', MadCap!


----------



## MadCap Romanian (Oct 29, 2005)

Jell-o, Pudding...I'm getting hungry!


----------



## MadCap Romanian (Oct 29, 2005)

I'm just out there...giving people some rope....


----------



## MadCap Romanian (Oct 29, 2005)

A new letter....

Hello again Gennaro.

I am just wondering which planes will be included in
Kit #100/105 as they are a gift set comming to shelves
on AUGUST 15,2007. 

my dad build most of the originals back in the old
days and I would like to know if the planes are the
same ones he has. It would be great to build them
using modern paint and glues.

What will the set cost?

Also, for upcoming monster model kits, will you be
re-releasing The Bride of Frankenstein, Frankenstein,
Dracula, The Wolf Man, The Mummy, the Creature From
The Black Lagoon, The Phantom of The Opera, Dr. Jekyll
as MR. Hyde, The Hunchback of Notre Dame or The
Forgotten Prisioner? 

What about the monsters from Famous Monsters of
Movieland or the old Dungeon Scenes kits. I know a lot
of people, including myself, are interested in those
kits, far more than any others.

Can't wait to see what's coming out!

Talk to you soon,

Trevor

The Reply ......

We are issuing Planes made from the Original Aurora Molds. Some will be from WW I and some from WW II, etc......... I can't divulge anything about the rest of your questions as we are in negotiations with Universal and other Licensing Agents. Kit # 105 is the Red Baron Fokker DR-I, with the ground crew and added surprises.

Thanks,
Gennaro


----------



## ShadOAB (Apr 29, 2007)

I can't believe that they are not "lurking" aroung these BBs...as they do know they exist. They were here answering questions, on this very site, during the LAPCO days.


----------



## MadCap Romanian (Oct 29, 2005)

Well, if they were answering questions in the Lapco days, why didn't they get their business built up then?


----------



## 1bluegtx (Aug 13, 2004)

If they are using the old aurora numbers (which it looks like they are ) the 100/105 gift set should be the Sopwith triplane and the fokker triplane.That would be a cool kit.

BRIAN


----------



## ShadOAB (Apr 29, 2007)

MadCap Romanian said:


> Well, if they were answering questions in the Lapco days, why didn't they get their business built up then?


Have you not been paying attention? :freak: 

They were full of... :thumbsup: 

Scamming it appeared. :wave: 

We were blowing air at them. Talking to a wall. :tongue: 

Geese.


----------



## MadCap Romanian (Oct 29, 2005)

truthfully so!


----------



## TAY666 (Jan 8, 2000)

ShadOAB said:


> I can't believe that they are not "lurking" aroung these BBs...as they do know they exist. They were here answering questions, on this very site, during the LAPCO days.


Actually, they themselves were not on the boards.
One of their business partners was.
And he was already a member here before he hooked up with them.

As far as I know, he is not involved with this version of the company.


----------



## ShadOAB (Apr 29, 2007)

I believe Jerry was signed in as "Jerry G" and answered a few questions himself.

Regardless...they were lurking.


----------



## Roland (Feb 4, 1999)

A rebirth of the old Aurora with all of it's classic plastic kits would be the ultimate, but, it's really just a nice memory of the past. Any attempt to recreate the past will be disappointing. When Revell started reissuing the Aurora kits, we were dissapointed. We had Polar Lights for a while which exceeded our expectations, but, eventually, we were also dissapointed. 

Today, we have Moebius and Monarch producing wonderful kits. Tomorrow, if the reborn Aurora Plastics Corp. comes back with a few nice kits, that would be great too. I think our hobby needs to depend on multiple companies to make it what it is. If one company drops out, at least our hobby won't be completely dried up because of it.

Anyway, have a good saturday night...


----------



## Auroranut (Jan 12, 2008)

Chris.:devil:


----------



## John P (Sep 1, 1999)

Zombie Thread!

Night of the Living Thread!

"He's Thread, Jim."

The Thread Shall Rise!


----------



## mcdougall (Oct 28, 2007)

ALRIGHT !!!
AURORA's BACK!!!
Mcdee


----------



## david-5877 (Mar 14, 2000)

What the heck, Aurora rebirth:thumbsup:, YEA! Slay me now.


----------



## Zathros (Dec 21, 2000)

*This is hilarious...I can say from my personal experience with them....KEEP Dreaming!!! *


----------



## Cro-Magnon Man (Jun 11, 2001)

Where can I pre-order, and pay for, all their 'announced' kits?


----------



## mcdougall (Oct 28, 2007)

You can send all funds to me...and as soon as Aurora releases these new kits...I'll rush 'em right over :thumbsup:
BUT WAIT....THERE'S MORE...
If you call in the next 30 seconds, You'll recieve NOT ONE... NOT TWO...
BUT *3* Tubes of *AURORA* styrene glue (worth 10 cents each)
ABSOLUTELY FREE!!!
*HURRY THIS OFFER WON'T LAST*
Mcdee


----------



## Auroranut (Jan 12, 2008)

No worries Denis!:thumbsup::thumbsup::thumbsup:
I'll send paypal as soon as I win the lottery....

Chris.


----------



## scooke123 (Apr 11, 2008)

mcdougall said:


> You can send all funds to me...and as soon as Aurora releases these new kits...I'll rush 'em right over :thumbsup:
> BUT WAIT....THERE'S MORE...
> If you call in the next 30 seconds, You'll recieve NOT ONE... NOT TWO...
> BUT *3* Tubes of *AURORA* styrene glue (worth 10 cents each)
> ...


Sign me up!!!!!! The tubes of glue are worth the $$$$$$$$ alone!!!!
Hahahah
Steve


----------



## razorwyre1 (Jan 28, 2004)

5 1/2 years already? gez, tiime flies...


----------



## flyingfrets (Oct 19, 2001)

Umm...this is one that should've *stayed* buried in the litterbox.


----------



## Auroranut (Jan 12, 2008)

You have no sense of adventure.....

Chris.


----------



## Spockr (Sep 14, 2009)

"Plastic...must.. have... plastic!"

"Where's the plastic?"

"Plastic...its delicious and so good for you!"

"Plastic...for building strong bones and teeth"

"Plastic...Its job one!"

"The best part of waking up is plastic on your bench"

"Plastic....Tastes great, less filling"

"Modelers...We bring plastic things to life"


----------



## mcdougall (Oct 28, 2007)

Soooooo....*THAT'S* where my Bong Water went...
Mcdee


----------



## Spockr (Sep 14, 2009)

mcdougall said:


> Soooooo....*THAT'S* where my Bong Water went...
> Mcdee


"Plastic...for building strong bongs and teeth"


----------



## mcdougall (Oct 28, 2007)

Whoa...just came to...:drunk:
and look what was on my screen...
http://www.auroraplasticscorp.com/announcements.html

...looks like those pesky decals are still holding things up...

....and you thought the Ghost kit took a long time
Mcdee


----------



## mrmurph (Nov 21, 2007)

Aurora has already been reborn and bested between Moebius, Monarch, and some of the other folks putting out kits. 
(But if they ever put out that Man Made Monster I remember rumored, I'm on it like steak on eggs).:tongue:

And we've got Facto2 with his terrific resin series of B monsters. I highly recommend Solarwind's Aurora-scale The Thing From Another World (which was my first and very happy experience with a resin kit).

I'm delighted with what's already on my plate.


----------



## djnick66 (May 2, 2008)

i just wish some of the repro companies would repro something besides figures... like, say, the X-13, Undersea Lab, Q Ship Atlantis, Munitions Carrier, etc.


----------



## Cro-Magnon Man (Jun 11, 2001)

mcdougall said:


> You can send all funds to me...and as soon as Aurora releases these new kits...I'll rush 'em right over :thumbsup:
> BUT WAIT....THERE'S MORE...
> If you call in the next 30 seconds, You'll recieve NOT ONE... NOT TWO...
> BUT *3* Tubes of *AURORA* styrene glue (worth 10 cents each)
> ...


Drat! I was off the computer for a couple of days, and missed this fantastic offer. In frustration, and depressed/sad that we've never yet seen the announced kits from Lapco and New Aurora, I've thrown my collection away:dude:.


----------



## Zathros (Dec 21, 2000)

djnick66 said:


> i just wish some of the repro companies would repro something besides figures... like, say, the X-13, Undersea Lab, Q Ship Atlantis, Munitions Carrier, etc.


*For literally years we sci fi and figure guys were stuck with nothing but military subjects, and aircraft, aside of the same star wars and star trek kits until 1995..No offense to the military builders and collectors*..*But I for one , am glad its our turn, and its held on for so long! *
:thumbsup::thumbsup:
*Z*


----------



## djnick66 (May 2, 2008)

I build figures but of the 10-20 kits per month I buy maybe 1 is a figure or sci fi kit. I like the figure kits too but still... there are a lot of other cool kits to be reissued (and that bring way more money than the figures do).


----------



## Zathros (Dec 21, 2000)

djnick66 said:


> I build figures but of the 10-20 kits per month I buy maybe 1 is a figure or sci fi kit. I like the figure kits too but still... there are a lot of other cool kits to be reissued (and that bring way more money than the figures do).


*And it seems Monogram, and Revell have done that before, and are doing it again, or at least starting to .I was at hobbytown USA just yesterday, and saw some monogram and Revell reissues of military subjects in vintage **reproduction boxes. I cant say which they are ,or if they were ever reissued before, but it looks like they are putting out some reissues. As far as " way more money"..I cant say I would agree with that. that's one of the reasons that not a lot of kits are reissued. They cant make a large enough run to turn a profit, as the hobby has a much smaller clientele as it used to in its heyday. there are so many other modern pastimes to compete with, from when the days of when these original issues came out. So therefore, as I am sure has been said before, these companies have to be careful as to what they reissue, or put out, since there's always a chance they won't sell enough to break even, much less turn a profit..The figure kit companies nowadays make runs of say 3,000 to 4,000 units..that's why its easier for them in a way, and even then, its sometimes a gamble. Companies like Revell need to make a larger run in order to make it work, not to mention some older molds may need repairs, which is costly..Like any other business.. its a question of dollars and cents.

Z
*


----------



## flyingfrets (Oct 19, 2001)

Zathros said:


> *... its a question of dollars and cents.*


Ah, but in the case of "A-Hole Corp," that had nothing to do with *common* sense...


----------



## Zathros (Dec 21, 2000)

flyingfrets said:


> Ah, but in the case of "A-Hole Corp," that had nothing to do with *common* sense...




*AMEN to that brother!!! ..I can say from personal one on one experience with them...that was definitely the case....**They had alot of words...but that was about it...*

*Z*


----------



## eradicator178 (Sep 3, 2008)

*Need To Update Their Site!!!*



Spockr said:


> "Plastic...must.. have... plastic!"
> 
> "Where's the plastic?"
> 
> ...


If anyone watches the show "Strange Addiction" there was a woman on there that did in fact eat plastic!! 
I'm glad she finally stopped with the help of a shrink or there would be no plastic left for models!!
I hope there's not a sequel of a woman who eats resin!! 
Someone that doesn't update there site in 5 years ought to tell everyone something!!


----------



## flyingfrets (Oct 19, 2001)

eradicator178 said:


> Someone that doesn't update there site in 5 years ought to tell everyone something!!


They didn't need to. Given their past, we already knew *before* they put that site up.


----------

